# Solved: AVG 8 Free and windows live messenger



## DarqueMist

Does anyone know the path to enter in windows live messenger to have the new AVG 8 Free scan file transfers automatically? I just updated from AVG v7.5 to 8 and now an error shows when "scanning" coming in through messenger. So I'm guessing it must need a new path that so far I can't figure out.


----------



## DarqueMist

Now I think I found the solution but I'm leaving this thread open, if someone sees an error in what I did or has found another solution please post it and let me know.

Here's what I did:
inserted the following line into the appropriate box on the file transfer tab of Live Messenger

"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgscanx.exe" /scan=%file% /clean

used information found at this link

http://www.grisoft.com/us.90495

edit - while it appeared to be working (got notification pop ups of scans in progress then notification pop ups of scan completion) the AVG logs are showing that a scan took place but that 0 files were scanned so I've either found a logging error bug or what I thought was a solution isn't ... the search goes on, I'd still apreciate any help you feel you can throw my way.


----------



## kicsibigyo

i didnt have any problem after i installed the avg8 free. i used before the 7.5. but just tried and works great! good job dude!


----------



## DarqueMist

kicsibigyo said:


> i didnt have any problem after i installed the avg8 free. i used before the 7.5. but just tried and works great! good job dude!


NO --- I don't think it does work, if you check the scan logs carefully you will see it indicates no files were scanned. It appears to work but if it does then there is a bug in AVGs event logging process


----------



## kicsibigyo

i checked the event history and all scan is in there. sorry man but it is work for me


----------



## woolfie3867

I tried with same results,seems to be going through the motions but on checking scan log no files scanned.
Anyone found the solution?


----------



## vicks

DarqueMist said:


> Does anyone know the path to enter in windows live messenger to have the new AVG 8 Free scan file transfers automatically? I just updated from AVG v7.5 to 8 and now an error shows when "scanning" coming in through messenger. So I'm guessing it must need a new path that so far I can't figure out.


I would reinstall it and see if that corrects the problem.
vicks


----------



## DarqueMist

vicks said:


> I would reinstall it and see if that corrects the problem.
> vicks


It's not an install problem, its a command line problem . I'm setting some parameter wrong but can't figure out what it is.

kicsibigyo, i know it shows the scan as looking fine in the history, but check the column where it says how many files were scanned and you will see it says 0


----------



## woolfie3867

Yes I agree its not an install problem im getting exactly the same its a command line wrong!.
It goes through the motion as if it is scanning but results show 0 scanned.


----------



## Janou

I encountered the same problem with AVG 8 and MSN 8.5.

I posted on the Grisoft forum dedicated to this free version.

No satisfactory answers to expect from the moderators team. Take a look there, you'll see :
http://forum.grisoft.cz/freeforum/read.php?13,121690,backpage=,sv=

And then, go to my last message (April 29, 2008 01:51PM) at the end of the same subject.


----------



## DarqueMist

yeah Janou, I've posted the same topic and contributed to some threads on the same topic on the AVG free forums. That was a last ditch effort for me, you're learning as I've learned in the past that the moderators there make it a very unhelpful forum if you mention anything even remotely negative about an AVG product they promptly delete your post. This time around I was actually in a discussion with another poster and we were throwing back and forth things we've tried to get it to work ... that is until a moderator poked his head in and removed all my posts citing them as unhelpful because they offered no solution. When I spoke up and asked how discussing failed attempts to fix the problem with another poster was being unhelpful and pointed out that by discussing it in that manner we may stumble upon the solution my post was again removed. Resulting in my second ban from those boards.


----------



## Janou

I think a free version software is an "advertising store front" of the full version. If Grisoft development team doesn't quickly solve numerous problems exposed by their users, these will choose an other antivirus, free or commercial ! There's no sense to ban feedbacks about product bugs and defaults. To be followed.


----------



## Janou

Hello all !

The right command to do AVG8 scanning in MSN is :
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgscanx.exe" */SCAN=%f *


----------



## woolfie3867

Well I tried it and yes the scanner box pops up but when you look at scan results,it hasent scanned it. shows 0


----------



## DarqueMist

You're right woolfie, Janous solution doesn't work. While it looks like it worked (pop up box indicating a scan is being done), checking the scan history shows that 0 files were scanned. The same result I have gotten with every argument I've tried. 

And as always, the mods at the AVG Free forum are doing their best to keep people from figuring this out (just like they do with most inquiries)


----------



## BlueMary

Create file "ScanAVG8.bat" with the following text:

@echo off
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgscanx.exe" /SCAN=%1 /HEUR /ARC /PUP /CLEAN

Enter "C:\Path\ScanAVG8.bat" in MSN. (Path must adapted to you!) 

-------

For testing you can rewrite "ScanAVG8.bat" to:
@echo on
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgscanx.exe" /SCAN=%1 /HEUR /ARC /PUP /CLEAN
pause

-------

Greetings from Switzerland


----------



## woolfie3867

Blue Mary,
I am not sure what you are saying! .
In simple terms: for Windows Live messenger what do I put in the path to scan files or pictures.as an anti virus program.

"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgscanx.exe" /SCAN=%1 /HEUR /ARC /PUP /CLEAN

I don't understand: Enter "C:\Path\ScanAVG8.bat" in MSN. (Path must adapted to you!) Adapt what exactly? and in what way.

I am only a simpleton,unless someone else knows.


----------



## BlueMary

@wolfie3867

1. First, you must write the ScanAVG8.bat file and save it as an example on the desktop.

2. And now in the Live Messenger, you must point to the ScanAVG8.bat without parameters.

Greetings from Switzerland


----------



## woolfie3867

Blue Mary, 
Sorry,but what is a bat file and how do i make one? can you show an example on here so i can copy and paste it on my desktop along with the correct path for Windows messenger so I can copy and paste it in there too.
You are obviously very bright at these things I am still a novice.
Regards
Kevin (Greetings from the U.K .) :up:


----------



## Kyoei

A .bat file is basically a script written for your computer to perform a certain action when smth happens. To create the .bat file BlueMary has kindly offered us, follow these simple steps:

1) Go to the AVG root folder (where your avg was installed, probably C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8).
2) Right-click on an empty space in the folder and create a notepad file.
3) In this notepad file, copy and paste the following:

@echo off
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgscanx.exe" /SCAN=%1 /HEUR /ARC /PUP /CLEAN

4) Under the "File" tab, select "Save As..."
5) Select the extension as "all files" and save the document as "ScanAVG8.bat" without the ""s.
6) Open MSNMessenger, go to Options, and File Transfer, select "Scan files for viruses using:" and type in:
"C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\ScanAVG8.bat" with the ""s.
7) Select OK and you are done!
8) Thank BlueMary for her genius.

Regards
Kyoei (Greetings from Singapore)

P.S: The .bat file that BlueMary mentioned that anyone can make DOES WORK. Thanks, BlueMary! =)


----------



## Kyoei

(Post deleted)


----------



## DarqueMist

Kyoei, thank you so much for clearing up BlueMarys instructions (and thank you BlueMary for coming up with the bat file needed). I tested it and unlike all previous attempts this one shows a file was indeed scanned in AVG's scan results and event logs. A nice touch is this bat doesn't open the AVG UI, instead just a baloon pops up from the notification area letting you know it started and giving the results. Finally time to mark this thread solved.


----------



## BlueMary

@ Kyoei :up:, thanks for the explanation

List of allowed parameters in ScanAVG8.bat:
AVG 8.0 Anti-Virus command line scanner
Copyright (c) 1992 - 2008 AVG Technologies
/SCAN Scan /path,path/
/COMP Scan whole computer
/HEUR Use heuristic analyse
/EXCLUDE Exclude path or files from scan
/@ Command file /file name/
/EXT Scan these extensions /for example EXT=EXE,DLL/
/NOEXT Do not scan these extensions /for example NOEXT=JPG/
/ARC Scan archives
/CLEAN Clean automatically
/TRASH Move infected files to the Virus Vault
/QT Quick test
/MACROW Report macros
/PWDW Report password-protected files
/IGNLOCKED Ignore locked files
/REPORT Report to file /file name/
/REPAPPEND Append to the report file
/REPOK Report uninfected files as OK
/NOBREAK Do not allow CTRL-BREAK to abort
/BOOT Enable MBR/BOOT check
/PROC Scan active processes
/PUP Report "Potentially unwanted programs"
/REG Scan registry
/COO Scan cookies
/? Display help on this topic
/HELP Display help on this topic
/PRIORITY Set scan priority /Low, Auto, High/
/SHUTDOWN Shutdown computer upon scan completion
/FORCESHUTDOWN Force computer shutdown upon scan completion
/ADS Scan Alternate Data Streams (NTFS only)


----------



## woolfie3867

Thank you all ,your instructions were spot on and it is now working :up:


----------



## Cooleo

C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\AVGui.exe works for me.


----------



## DarqueMist

Cooleo said:


> C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\AVGui.exe works for me.


Check your scan history / results after it scans a file transferred through messenger. While the interface pops up and it looks like it worked you will see in the logs that zero files were scanned.


----------



## Cooleo

I had to set Live Messenger to use that file as a scanner, before I could transfer the files via Remote Assistance (virus removal ect...). It works for transfering files via Live Messenger too. I'll check my scanner history next time to look for a scan confirmaion. :up:


----------

